# The Busoni Transcriptions of Bach



## Guest (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm running a lecture on "The Art of Transcription" in April and am going to use some of the most miraculous music ever composed - the Busoni transcriptions of Bach and, in particular, these glorious works:

Chaconne in D minor (Partita for Violin BWV 1004)
Wachet Auf, Ruft Uns Die Stimme (BWV 645)
Nun Komm, Der Heiden Heiland (BWV659)
Ich Ruf'zu Dir, Herr Jesu Christ (BWV639)

I don't know what inspired Busoni to transcribe these superb works but I'm sure going to find out. (If anyone here can point me in a specific direction I'd be very pleased.) I'm also going to use the Liszt transcriptions of some of Beethoven's symphonies for my program. What an extraordinary achievement from Liszt these are. 

These 4 Bach/Busoni transcriptions (in particular) are great, great music and I stop breathing during some of the passages of all of them. It is so fundamental as to belong in the same category as late Beethoven and the Bach B Minor Mass and "St. Matthew Passion", IMO. Transcendent, magnificent and, oh, so absolutely necessary to sustain life!!


----------

